# Flakes and shedding fur



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I noticed some dandruff-like flakes just on one area of Hershey's fur. It's on the back, about 2 inches from the tail. It's only on one spot, and her fur comes off in that area. I got so nervous I immediately gave her a bath, but I see some are still left. I'll make an appointment to the vet this Friday, but does anyone know what it is??  I felt like all fur around it would come off if I tried removing the flakes, that's why I gave her a bath. Could it be a parasite?? She's on sentinel, I just gave her 3 days ago. I think she last had it in December, so that's more or less 3 months. I should have stuck with the 45 days but I kept forgetting.  She had her annual checkup Jan 28 and was clear from parasites.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bump.....


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

i dont think its any kind of parasite, mine had the same thing, but i started to give oil and it healed. try giving fish oil (the human kind), one pill a day, that should help, if in a week theres no progress then i would go to the vet


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wild Alaskian Salmon oil is the best but my two chis hate anything that has to do with fish so you might have to hide it in something


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you both. I bought this Welcome to Grizzly Pet Products from grooming shop closeby. I'll try it for a week first and see what happens.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

this is good for your other pup too since it has DHA


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That is the exact one I have  My holistic nutrionist suggested it for my kids


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I just cut the tip of a fish oil pill I take and squeeze it in her food  I figured human grade pills are probably just as good if not better than ones made for dogs.


----------

